# Conversion kit



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone still offer 10 gallon conversion kits for 10 gallon vertical enclosures? I don’t see any in the marketplace.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 1, 2020)

Someone I know has had a good experience with this, if it’s what you’re looking for-
https://store.iheartgeckos.com/products/10-gallon-aquarium-gecko-arboreal-conversion-kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> Someone I know has had a good experience with this, if it’s what you’re looking for-
> https://store.iheartgeckos.com/products/10-gallon-aquarium-gecko-arboreal-conversion-kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice kit. You'd likely need to modify it to cover the vent holes work screen to keep the frogs (and flies) in.


----------



## dendrodna (Dec 20, 2015)

An other option is https://frogcube.com


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Dane one of the mods here also makes them. I’ve got several from him and work great for me.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you know any more information about Dane? How to contact Dane?


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

and yet another:
https://store.frogsnthings.com/10-gallon-vertical-conversion-kit-face-only.html


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

To those that are interested, I'm going to put a few kits together this week, and I'll post them when they're ready.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone know what Dane’s conversion kits look like? Any idea where I could see a close up picture? Thanks...


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

I tried to look at the Frogcube website but the site does not work. It directs you to Facebook. Does anyone know if he is still in business? And how much are the kits?


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigfrog said:


> I tried to look at the Frogcube website but the site does not work. It directs you to Facebook. Does anyone know if he is still in business? And how much are the kits?


When I went to the website I got a big "We are closed for business" across their splash page, so I'm guessing not.

-GB


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

gbeauvin said:


> When I went to the website I got a big "We are closed for business" across their splash page, so I'm guessing not.
> 
> -GB


He had a youtube video posted saying it was only temporary since he had family issues over the Chinese New Year. Supposedly he was going to reopen after the Chinese New Year.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

ridinshotgun said:


> Supposedly he was going to reopen after the Chinese New Year.


Sure 'nuff, looks like frogcube is open for orders again. I just ordered a 20/29 vertical hinged kit, though if he puts up a kit for the 40br vert or a slider for a 29 i may have to send him more money.

-GB


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with the Frog Cube? Is it best to use glass or can you use plexiglass?


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigfrog said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Frog Cube? Is it best to use glass or can you use plexiglass?


I'll report when I get mine in -- it seems pretty clear to me that it's intended for glass though. You'll also have a hard time getting a good seal between the plexi and your glass tank if you ever end up with standing water in the bottom.

Based on plexi's behavior as an aquarium lid (it tends to warp) I'd be wary of using it as a door on an otherwise glass terrarium, but I've never tried it to grab a few grains of salt.

-GB


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

I ordered 2 as well. I also plan to use glass just to be safe.


----------



## Mmkco (Dec 3, 2018)

Bigfrog said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Frog Cube? Is it best to use glass or can you use plexiglass?


I bought the 29 vertical Frogcube kit. I think I paid around 25 bucks for 2 top panels and several bottom panels at a local glass shop(he just cut me extras as it was a scrap piece of glass they had there. I would definitely not use plexiglass because of the warping, scratching etc.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

Frog Cube has a new instructional video on YouTube showing his newly designed 10 gallon conversion kit.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

I have installed my Frog Cube conversion kits and I must say they are excellent. I would highly recommended the 10 gallon kit.


----------

